# deer permit



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

Quick question, just to make sure. I can use my deer permit to take a deer in any county right? A guy a work says he got hasseled for using a permit he bought in geauga county to take a buck in stark county. But that dont make sense to me according to the dnr website it seems it should work anywhere.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

It is a statewide permit good for any county in the state.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless it was one of the antlerless permits. Not valid in every county.


----------



## tmitchell91 (Jun 10, 2014)

That&#8217;s what I thought. Thank you for the reply&#8217;s, I just wanted to make sure i wasn&#8217;t going to be doing anything illegal.


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

tmitchell91 said:


> Quick question, just to make sure. I can use my deer permit to take a deer in any county right? A guy a work says he got hasseled for using a permit he bought in geauga county to take a buck in stark county. But that dont make sense to me according to the dnr website it seems it should work anywhere.


Hasseled by who & was this recently? I buy my permits online, not even sure they list what county you bought it in. 

As others have posted, you can use the either-sex permit in ANY county. The anterless permit is a different story. This map shows how many & where - click on bag limits

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...trapping-regulations/deer-hunting-regulations


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

if u kill a deer and personally check it in u must check it in the county killed or adjacent county- u cant drive to the other end of state and check in. so just call it in and get tag number-


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

erik said:


> if u kill a deer and personally check it in u must check it in the county killed or adjacent county- u cant drive to the other end of state and check in. so just call it in and get tag number-


This is no longer a requirement of the check in process. The deer or turkey can be checked by any license issuing agent in the state, the deer or turkey does not need to be present. The process is now simply a data collection system that can be entered by any of three ways. Phone, computer, or license agent that has access to the DNR website. However one of the questions you will answer is what county the animal was killed in.


----------

